# aleas heater?



## wilsonlin (Feb 10, 2010)

has anyone had any experience with aleas heaters? is it durable, safe, etc.. i saw this ad on craigslist http://elhoaquariumwholesale.weebly.com/ and its near the bottom of the page.

heres another link with it 
http://aleas.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-200090927/Heater.html


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nope, never had one of those. We like the Top Fin submersible heaters from Petsmart. Durable but cheaply priced


----------

